# I used to think people were crazy saying uber steals tips, not any more!



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

My tips have reduced significantly lately but the weird thig is ive started getting weird tip amounts lately. Funny on how on the trip screen my tip is one amount that is exactly 1/2 of whats stated on the fare details screen! I figured it was an app coding issue and the amount i got was correct.....until i got these. Trip 1 the total fare was $44.71 and it shows a tip for $11.62. Who would tip that ammount? Then the details page shows a tip for 23.24 which evens the tab up to $56.33 vs. 67.95. Most people when they tip try to even things up to .05

Second trip, same type of issue. Total fare is $28.01. It shows $7.92 on the trip details page but the fare details shows $15.84. The difference in total is $35.93 vs. $43.85.

All of my fare details show a tip that is twice as much as i was given.

I also get a weird number of .50 tips. Why would make the effort not to give $1 when they could just leave nothing?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That’s interesting. The only odd and insulting tip I received on a CC was .01 cents. Why bother with that amount?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Invisible said:


> That's interesting. The only odd and insulting tip I received on a CC was .01 cents. Why bother with that amount?


Thats just rude. I gave someone my .02 worth once...without using words because the service was beyond terrible. If it didnt come with a 1star then he was just being a dick.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pax can choose to apply a tip based on the _percentage_ of the total amount of the fare that Uber charges the pax; hence the dollar & cent figure applied to the share of fare you received.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> Thats just rude. I gave someone my .02 worth once...without using words because the service was beyond terrible. If it didnt come with a 1star then he was just being a dick.


This guy was a dick, but I still wasn't rude to him. I give you credit because even w/ horrible service, I'll still tip 10%.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

But the percentages were like 24.8679543. Nobody would do that.


Uber's Guber said:


> Pax can choose to apply a tip based on the _percentage_ of the total amount of the fare that Uber charges the pax; hence the dollar & cent figure applied to the share of fare you received.





Invisible said:


> This guy was a dick, but I still wasn't rude to him. I give you credit because even w/ horrible service, I'll still tip 10%.


That sucks, nothing worse than dick passengers


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

NotanEmployee said:


> But the percentages were like 24.8679543. Nobody would do that.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, nothing worse than dick passengers


That sounds a lot like 25% rounded. And are you calculating off before Uber takes their cut or after?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> My tips have reduced significantly lately but the weird thig is ive started getting weird tip amounts lately. Funny on how on the trip screen my tip is one amount that is exactly 1/2 of whats stated on the fare details screen! I figured it was an app coding issue and the amount i got was correct.....until i got these. Trip 1 the total fare was $44.71 and it shows a tip for $11.62. Who would tip that ammount? Then the details page shows a tip for 23.24 which evens the tab up to $56.33 vs. 67.95. Most people when they tip try to even things up to .05
> 
> Second trip, same type of issue. Total fare is $28.01. It shows $7.92 on the trip details page but the fare details shows $15.84. The difference in total is $35.93 vs. $43.85.
> 
> ...


I drive Uber, and when I ride Uber, I tip in odd amounts to round up the fare. If fare was $12.36, I will tip driver $5.64, for example, to bring the fare to an even $18.00.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber is taking half of our tips for the lube they’re going to send us.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

I've been seeing tips come in late, like up to 10 days after a trip. Several tips were 3-4 days after the trip. I had never seen that before this year (been driving since 2015). I could see 1 day or next day...but several coming in days later is strange. If Uber is holding tips in a short-term interest bearing account for a few days or weeks, with 50,000 U.S. drivers, that can add up quickly and quite nicely for Uber...especially if they do this worldwide.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You are so wrong about this. Uber is not going to buy lube for you it's a dry run baby!


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Passenger who only rides on Tuesday nights tips me a week later. The pax app has changed in a way that makes that more likely.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> You are so wrong about this. Uber is not going to buy lube for you it's a dry run baby!


Hahaha ?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

NotanEmployee said:


> My tips have reduced significantly lately but the weird thig is ive started getting weird tip amounts lately. Funny on how on the trip screen my tip is one amount that is exactly 1/2 of whats stated on the fare details screen! I figured it was an app coding issue and the amount i got was correct.....until i got these. Trip 1 the total fare was $44.71 and it shows a tip for $11.62. Who would tip that ammount? Then the details page shows a tip for 23.24 which evens the tab up to $56.33 vs. 67.95. Most people when they tip try to even things up to .05
> 
> Second trip, same type of issue. Total fare is $28.01. It shows $7.92 on the trip details page but the fare details shows $15.84. The difference in total is $35.93 vs. $43.85.
> 
> ...


I've been fortunate tip-wise. 47-50% of my pax tip. But, I also pay attention to my numbers so I can contest the jips by ridesharing as close to real-time as possible. 
Fight, fight, fight!



EM1 said:


> I've been seeing tips come in late, like up to 10 days after a trip. Several tips were 3-4 days after the trip. I had never seen that before this year (been driving since 2015). I could see 1 day or next day...but several coming in days later is strange. If Uber is holding tips in a short-term interest bearing account for a few days or weeks, with 50,000 U.S. drivers, that can add up quickly and quite nicely for Uber...especially if they do this worldwide.


I've cashed out on a Sunday night & 3 days later have some random deposit of 17.00 show up on Wed. I don't usually drive Mon-Wed so I figure it's tips.



EM1 said:


> I've been seeing tips come in late, like up to 10 days after a trip. Several tips were 3-4 days after the trip. I had never seen that before this year (been driving since 2015). I could see 1 day or next day...but several coming in days later is strange. If Uber is holding tips in a short-term interest bearing account for a few days or weeks, with 50,000 U.S. drivers, that can add up quickly and quite nicely for Uber...especially if they do this worldwide.


I've cashed out on a Sunday night & 3 days later have some random deposit of 17.00 show up on Wed. I don't usually drive Mon-Wed so I figure it's tips.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The tipping by percent is based on the total fare the PAX paid not your cut. I went back and checked some of mine that included change in the amount, they all equal a fixed percent except for one. That one was a tip that I received a while back in the amount of $6.66. That was a fractional percentage so I am guessing the PAX left that amount on purpose.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Id guess that 6.66 was on purpose


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Screenshots?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> That sounds a lot like 25% rounded. And are you calculating off before Uber takes their cut or after?


Goober is right, there is an option for the pax to tip a % instead of a flat dollar amount.

Also, the % is based upon what the PAX pays, not what YOU are paid. So if the ride is $12.47 and they give you 15%, you get $1.87, even though YOUR pay was only $4.88. You got a 15% tip, not a 38% tip.

The people who intentionally give you just a penny are trying to tell you that you sucked. Think about it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Every so often it seems they switch to a percentage based tipping option. This is the 3rd or 4th time. I got a few today






































As you can each of the odd amounts are 15% of the total fare paid.

No way they are going to steal tips, just too easy to get caught and certainly not worth it to them.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> No way they are going to steal tips, just too easy to get caught and certainly not worth it to them.


Especially now that they are public they are subject to audits that I am pretty sure would pick up on this immediately.


----------

